# 2002 Nissan 240sx Convention



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

Please, we need more people to register for this convention. This is the event hosted by Alex Chang. 

here is what he said:

On behalf of the guys who have made the event possible (so far), I proudly present to you, the 240SX community, the 2002 240SX National Convention.

July 26th-28th, 2002. Southern California.

*************************
***Agenda***

Day 1

Friday, July 26th

An informal social/icebreaker held on Friday night, Speedzone is a favorite destination for SoCal residents looking for a good time with family and friends.

· Starting around 5: 00PM till about 7: 00PM (for food)
· A great way to meet the faces behind the names you’ve read so much about.
· We will have some guest speakers from within the 240SX community to talk about the convention, the weekend, and just to share some storys with everyone.
· Speedzone will set aside a section of the parking lot for us to park our cars together.
· The price of the event includes a pizza/lasagna dinner, as well as $23 of credit towards grand prix racing or video games, as well as a round of minigolf.
· Additional game/racing credits can be purchased on-site.
· Drag racing, slick kart, turbo track, and grand prix racing!
· Price for Speedzone goes up after May 31st! 
· More info on Speedzone can be found at http://www.speedzone.com

Day 2

Saturday, July 27th

Thanks to the generous assistance of Nissan North America, the prime focus of our 2002 convention will be at Nissan’s Carson, CA headquarters. Established in 1990, Nissan North America was created to coordinate the design, development, manufacturing, and marketing of Nissan vehicles in North America.


· Event takes place from 10AM-4PM
· Food caterer will be on-site. A limited number of meal tickets are available for sale at the event on a first come, first serve basis.
· One raffle ticket will be included in the price of Saturday’s event for all registered attendees. Additional raffle tickets are available at $2/each at the event. A raffle drawing will be done at 2: 00PM; all raffle tickets must be bought before 1:30PM.
· Nissan will display various production and show/race cars. We will try to confirm cars, as we get closer to the event.
· Each registered car will have a number randomly assigned. This number will be used for both the awards voting and for the track event.
· Seminars hosted by distinguished guests of the convention will take place in the conference room on the first floor of Nissan North America’s 9-story main building in the morning. Exact details of the seminars will be announced later as we confirm details.
· The parking lot immediately behind Nissan’s 9 story main building will be the focus of our event. The lot itself can hold over 150 cars, and will be the center of our convention.
· Awards will be handed out to the best cars of the convention, as voted on by you, the participants! Actual award categories will be announced at a later date.
· Professional DJ and music will be on-site.
· Every registered participant for Saturday will receive a convention t-shirt and one raffle ticket, as well as a convention lanyard. Additional convention t-shirts can be purchased at the event.
· This is your chance to showcase what you got! Be sure to bring out the best that you have! Meet and greet representatives from the automotive aftermarket industry!



Day 3

Sunday, July 28th

Hosted by SpeedTrial USA, our Sunday track event takes place at The Streets of Willow, located at Willow Springs International Raceway in Rosamond, CA. The Streets of Willow @ Willow Springs International Raceway is a 13 turn(or 14 turn, depending on how you count the turns), 1.8 mile road course in the high desert about 70 miles north of downtown Los Angeles. Located about 75 miles north of downtown Los Angeles, it is one of the most popular racetracks for automotive enthusiasts in Southern California. Streets of Willow Springs is a track frequented by many of the major automotive publications such as Motor Trend, Road and Track, Sport Compact Car, and many others.

Track map:
http://www.socal240sx.org/images/streets.jpg
http://www.socal240sx.org/images/StreetsMap-newcopy.jpg

SpeedtrialUSA’s website, http://www.speedtrialusa.com, lists all of the technical requirements to run a track event. In order to participate in this event, you must meet all of the following conditions:

1) Have paid your track event fee by the registration deadline (May 31st for
early bird, June 30th late registration).
2) Have a valid drivers license.
3) Have a Snell SA-95 rating or better helmet. Please note that M-rating
helmets are NOT allowed for this event.
4) Have your car pass a mandatory tech inspection. A form is available at
http://www.speedtrialusa.com/techformweb.htm (Convertibles will require a rollbar for your own safety)

There are 4 major run groups for the track event:

1) Advanced - You have professional/competitive experience at track events
and track racing, or you have been to many track events (over 8 events) and
to Streets of Willow at least twice.
2) Intermediate A - You have more experience than those in Intermediate B
class (roughly 5-7 events) and have been to Streets at least once.
3) Intermediate B - You have experience in autocross and/or track events
(roughly 2-4 events), but have never been to Streets of Willow.
4 Beginner - You have never run a track event, or you have limited autocross
experience.
*Please note that the run groups are listed as your reference. If you feel you should be in a different run group, please make a note of that in your registration.

A brief rundown of the day will look like this:
7:30-8: 00am
Check in, Final tech-inspection
8: 00-8:30am
Mandatory Drivers' Meeting
8:30am-12: 00pm
Morning Practice
12: 00-1: 00pm
Lunch
1: 00-5: 00pm
Afternoon Practice

If we finish the day early, we can get to use the skidpad for "exhibition
runs". Everyone must be off the track by 5PM.

Info on the track event:
· Cost per driver is $110. Registration at this time is open to 240SX owners ONLY. The price is not per vehicle.
· Professional corner workers will be working at the event. Please show all courtesy and respect to them, as they are your eyes and ears on the track.
· Paramedic and Emergency tow is on-site, but please be safe and observe all rules when on the track and in the pit area.
· There is a 5MPH limit in the pit area. If you speed, you will be asked to leave.
· Gates open at 7: 00AM.
· We start promptly at 8: 00AM. A driver’s meeting will be held at 8AM sharp. It is mandatory that everyone attends this driver’s meeting, as important rules/regulations will be discussed. If you do not attend this meeting, you cannot run your car on the track.
· Every car will be assigned a number so that the corner workers can keep track of you in case there is trouble. If you have registered for both Saturday and Sunday, you will be assigned the same number for both days.
· The first run group will be out on the track at 8:40AM. Each run group will last 20 minutes, starting with the first car out on the track. Each group will have a maximum of 25 cars.
· There are four run groups: Advanced, Intermediate A, Intermediate B, and Beginner. Please run in the beginner group if you have never driven at a track event before, or if your experience is very limited. There will be instructors available at the track event if you need instruction. We reserve the right to move drivers to different run groups if the need arises.
· On average, there are about 10-12 laps per session, depending on how fast your car is. Average lap times for an intermediate driver at Streets is around 1:45~1:50.
· Each run group will have no more than 25 cars on the track at any given
time, and will last 20 minutes each.
· Please have your tech inspection completed prior to the track event. A list of tech inspection shops is available on the SpeedTrialUSA website. It is your responsibility to have your car ready by the event. If you show up late and cannot tech on-time, we will not wait for you to start the event.
· If you are from out of state and cannot tech before the event, there will be an opportunity to have tech done on Saturday night by appointment only at the hotel in Lancaster. Please email Alex Chang at [email protected] to set up an appointment. If you live within 25 miles of a tech inspection shop, you MUST have your tech inspection done before the date of the event.
· We will break for a one-hour lunch break between noon and 1PM. During this time, parade laps will be allowed for those that wish to drive around the track. A 55MPH speed limit will be strictly enforced. 
· Everyone must leave the track site by 5PM, NO EXCEPTIONS!
· If you have any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask. Track events
are great fun and a great way to learn about yourself as a driver and to
test the limits of your car in a safe, controlled environment.


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

***Accommodations***

The two hotels listed here are the official hotels of the 240SX convention. The majority of the folks going to the convention will stay there. If you wish to locate a different hotel, the yellow pages on www.yahoo.com are very useful.


Hotel 1 – Event hotel

Holiday Inn
14299 Firestone Blvd
La Mirada, CA 90638
714-739-8500
Toll-free: 800-465-4329
(800 HOLIDAY)
Fax: 714-739-4272

$79.00 per night(regardless of double or single). Reservations need to be made prior to 7/8/02.


Hotel 2 – Track event hotel


TBA 


***Directions***

I will post all info on directions at a later time, or if you wish you can email me in private for info on it.


***Registration***

At this time, we can only allow 240SX owners to register for the Saturday convention and Sunday track event. The Friday night Speedzone event is open for everyone to attend.

Convention package:

Before May 31st:
$165 if paying by check/money order
$170 if paying by Paypal/credit card payment (to cover the 3% fee that Paypal charges)
After May 31st:
$180 

Speedzone:
$30/person if paid by June 15th
$40/person if paid after June 15th

· Price includes all-you-can-eat pizza/lasagna dinner, $23 game credit (towards arcade games or grand prix tracks), and one round of minigolf.

Saturday convention:
$25/person if paid by May 31st
$30/person if paid after May 31st

· Price of convention registration includes one convention t-shirt, one raffle ticket, official convention souvenir program, convention lanyard and nametag, and catered lunch.
· Additional raffle tickets can be purchased for $2 each at the event.
· T-Shirts are $12 each, lanyards are $3 each if purchased separately.
· Additional meal tickets are available at $10 each, on a first come first serve basis.

Sunday Track Event:
$110/person if paid by May 31st
$120/person if paid by June 30th
· Price of track event is for one day of hot-lapping at Streets of Willow on Sunday July 28th, 2002. This price is PER DRIVER, not per vehicle. 
· A 50% deposit must be paid by May 31st in order to secure your spot for the track event. This deposit is non-refundable.
· Regular track admission rate is $120/person.

*************************
All info on the convention will be up on www.socal240sx.org/convention2002.html (site should be live within the next couple of days)


To register for the event, please visit this page:
http://www.socal240sx.org/convention/regform.html

(ALL FIELDS MUST BE FILLED OUT IN ORDER TO COMPLETE REGISTRATION.)

If you are interested in sending payment, please mail it to:

Alex Chang
240SX National Convention
17026 Falda Avenue
Torrance, CA 90504
*Please make checks payable to Alex Chang

Or, you can send it via PayPal to [email protected] earthlink.net or [email protected] earthlink.net

I will post up a refund policy for those of you that are concerned about it. It will be listed on the convention webpage.

A few things to note:

* We strongly encourage you to arrange hotel reservations with each other, so you can take advantage of the special rates. Please note that the $79/night rate applies regardless if the hotel has a single bed or double.

* If you are interested in arrange caravans from different parts of the country, email me in private and I can set up something with a point man in each region.

* If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask. We will put up a FAQ on the convention website soon so that people can reference the information. If you wish to contact me directly with questions on the event, you can reach me on AOL Instant Messanger at Mav1178



Now, for something personal I'd like to say about this event:

I personally would hope that you all can attend this event, whether you live in SoCal or Boston, Florida or Seattle. It is looking like one of the biggest Nissan events ever, and to show up to it would not only be supporting your own 240SX community and its enthusiasts, it would also show Nissan the type of quality enthusiasts we are. It is a great opportunity to come together, celebrate the heritage of the 240SX and the past roots of it, and see the people behind the wheels of our great cars.

We hope you are looking forward to the event as much as we are!

-alex
www.socal240sx.org

P.S. If you have any other lists you think this may be useful for, please forward it to them. Please also forward this to as many 240SX enthusiasts you know! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PLEASE REGISTER ASAP!!! and SPREAD THE WORD! THANKS.

http://www.socal240sx.org/convention/regform.html

-Grant Hsiao


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Grant,

I plan to be there. Who can we get to moderate the 240SX forums? I would like someone knowlegable and to get our 240 traffic up.

Mike


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

I'd be glad to help if you would like.  I'm a mod on zilvia.net right now. Also , just a suggestion, you might want to just keep it simpler, just S14 and S13 forums instead of all those categories.


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

I have registered for the event as well. I would also be glad to help if you need anymore mods.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

I hope to be there as well, it should be quite an event. And I wouldn't mind helping out if its needed.


----------

